# The Unfettered Mind --  Writings of the Zen Master to the Sword Master



## Xue Sheng

The Unfettered Mind --  Writings of the Zen Master to the Sword Master 
by Takuan Soho


----------



## Josh Oakley

One of my favorite philosophy books.


----------



## Jason Striker II

Xue Sheng said:


> The Unfettered Mind --  Writings of the Zen Master to the Sword Master
> by Takuan Soho



Is indeed a great MA book! I read it many years ago and thought it truly excellent. In fact, I should re-read it ASAP!


----------

